# What's your favorite Worldmark place?



## Cathyb (Apr 18, 2011)

We have two:  Depoe Bay in the summer watching the family of whales right out in front and Victoria's penthouse also in the summer sitting in the outdoor private hot tub watching the small planes land on the water.

Life is tough


----------



## rhonda (Apr 18, 2011)

Great thread topic, Cathy!  Both of your favorites sound wonderful.  I haven't made it yet to either of those two resorts (although we've been to Victoria a few times since it first opened and will be going again very soon).

Adapting a quote from an old cruising list I once enjoyed, "Which Worldmark is my favorite?  *The one I'm at!*   But your question is more specific -- asking down to the 'place.'  I'll have to give it some thought ... but my initial response would be walking the grounds of Running Y.  We like staying in the Running Y Eagle Crest Units for their internal jetted tubs.  Someday hope to book the Chalets??


----------



## rhonda (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh, today's Monday Madness specials (Utah resorts) reminds me:  I love sipping coffee on the patios at WM Midway overlooking the golf course.  The lovely mountain backdrop makes this a spectacular view.  Certainly a "favorite place."


----------



## dddone (Apr 18, 2011)

*West Yellowstone*

would have to be near the top of my list.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Eagle Crest*

The Worldmark units at Eagle Crest would be #1 for us.  Next would be a toss up between St. George, Angels Camp, and Bass Lake.
Bart


----------



## GregT (Apr 18, 2011)

I love Kihei -- that's a very well located property across the street from a terrific beach.  Maybe I just love Maui!

Best,

Greg


----------



## jbcoug (Apr 18, 2011)

We have a fractional at Seaside that we love, but our favorite is Coral Baja in San Jose del Cabo.

John


----------

